# Determining sex by pairing



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I've read that you can determine sex of pygos by how they pair off? Is there any proof to this? I have my 3 pygos in my 135 and I've had them since they were dime sized, they are now about 5 1/2 in. Since the moment I bought them there were two that paired together constantly, and still do. If pairing is a valid form of identification would this be a male female pair or a same sex pair and the odd one out is the opposite sex?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, you can tell their sex once they reach and go through the breeding process.

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I understand that in instances of breeding they will pair off, but to my understanding of previous posts I've read about pairing is that it doesn't occur until they are mature enough to breed and having my P's for only about 2 1/2 months I know they are not mature enough yet. How would someone that has had P's that paired off immediately (since the point of being dime\quarter sized) view this?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

video would be good, are you sure its breeding signs


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm doubtful it is like I said they are very young still. It'd be cool if they did breed, but its not my total ambition. But I was just wondering if its an indicator of sex of P's or what? I really can't take a video right now because my 3 yr old son broke our cam and until its fixed I cant do anything.

To give a slight indication of the behavior is that two of them will swim all over with each other and the other even if swimming around also, is separated from the other two Even when they are resting the two stick together on the inside area of their 'piece of driftwood' and the other rests on the outside.

When feeding they all go at food, but the pair will always go after food together and if one snags it the other will go after it, the odd one out will not. If the odd one out snags it the pair will go on to find other food. It really is a rarity to ever see all 3 of them grouped.

I'm thinking they just don't like the other fella.







Maybe in a couple of months we might have a real indicator??


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats wild that they have done this since they were babys. I had 3 pygos over a year ago and one was killed. The 2 are now inseperable. I had been wondering if they were M-F as they always hang out together and never fight, which is strange for there only being 2, normally that would end up coming to an end soon, but so far, so good. I havent seen any breeding behaviors though.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

only way to find out is if they are really breeding, the female would generally be the bigger of the two, and the male "fans" the nest


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

when people say they pair off this is usually a sign of breeding then you just see who lays the eggs (you see a bludge couple days prior to laying)

unless you see them breed, the female lays eggs or you cut them open you cant tell


----------

